# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Marco Island Restaurants

## KevinS

I have a friend who asked me to find her "someplace nice for dinner on Marco Island".  Any suggestions?

----------


## BBT

Drive to Naples....

----------


## amyb

Bob, you got that right. I just don't remember the names of where we dined in Naples.

----------


## Thomas152

There are lot of spots where you can go for dinner. You can also research on net to found best restaurant, resort or hotels who provide best hotels serves at cheap price.

----------


## jamesonridley

Have a cocktail and a meal at Quinn's on the beach to observe the sunset a minimum of once while you are on the island.

----------

